# Lorus Rt361Ax9 (My First Post)



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

]Hi there, this is my first post on the forum, and despite my fascination for watches, I don't really know a lot about them. I purchased this yesterday from a local jeweler with my first pay (I'm only 16). The watch is built really well, and the quality is outstanding. I have never owned a Lorus watch before, but being a Seiko brand I trusted the Japanese manufacture as opposed to the Sekonda I was going to buy for the same price. I know it isn't major expensive, but I wanted a nice sturdy chronograph watch that would last me a few years without having to shell out my life savings  My wrists are quite small so I had 5 links taken out to accommodate the watch. I really like the white dial, and the silver/red on the stop watch really stood out for me, and in my opinion, makes it look quite classy. Over all, a very nice, brilliant quality timepiece, that looks elegant on the wrist. (Not much of a review, I do apologise)










>

<img src="" alt="<a href=







http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u425/TheIslandcricketer/20130529_142351_zpsd13853b9.jpg' alt='20130529_142351_zpsd13853b9.jpg'>


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Redmonds said:


> ]Hi there, this is my first post on the forum, and despite my fascination for watches, I don't really know a lot about them. I purchased this yesterday from a local jeweler with my first pay (I'm only 16). The watch is built really well, and the quality is outstanding. I have never owned a Lorus watch before, but being a Seiko brand I trusted the Japanese manufacture as opposed to the Sekonda I was going to buy for the same price. I know it isn't major expensive, but I wanted a nice sturdy chronograph watch that would last me a few years without having to shell out my life savings  My wrists are quite small so I had 5 links taken out to accommodate the watch. I really like the white dial, and the silver/red on the stop watch really stood out for me, and in my opinion, makes it look quite classy. Over all, a very nice, brilliant quality timepiece, that looks elegant on the wrist. (Not much of a review, I do apologise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how to post pictures?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Redmonds said:


> Not sure how to post pictures?


You were close:
























See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That's a very nice Watch, well done.

Now what you need to do is get yourself a nice Seiko 5 automatic.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice, good choice for a first watch. Agreed that a Seiko 5 is a good next choice.

Just remember, the ideal number of watches to own is always one more than you currently have!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Redmonds said:


> *I purchased this yesterday from a local jeweler with my first pay* (I'm only 16).


Welcome to the forum mate - with talk like that you will fit in nicely around here :lol:

Nice watch by the way, nothing wrong with Lorus at all :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Update on my previous reply, I just could not help myself.

I pulled the trigger on one myself.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Cheers mate



DeeDubya said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how to post pictures?
> ...


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Haha cheers 



Davey P said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > *I purchased this yesterday from a local jeweler with my first pay* (I'm only 16).
> ...


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

My first watch was a Lorus, I got it for my 13th birthday.....many years ago now, I only had it a week when I went swimming and left it in the changing room......gutted 

Lovely looking watch by the way.

Dan.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Mr Cracker said:


> My first watch was a Lorus, I got it for my 13th birthday.....many years ago now, I only had it a week when I went swimming and left it in the changing room......gutted
> 
> Lovely looking watch by the way.
> 
> Dan.


 I bet you were gutted, same thing happened to my old breo sports watch, left that in a pool...under the water


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine arrived today, it does look good for the money. I bought mine from a well known auction site as ex display and I can't find a mark on it. I must stop looking at what other folks have purchased it's costing me a fortune all told. Redmonds I hope you buy a Seiko 5, you will not be disappointed. Regards Jonathan


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. A sharp-looking first watch indeed. Can't go too wrong with Lorus or other Seiko product. While everyone is recommending a Seiko 5 for the next watch, I'm suggesting a look at Citizen Eco-Drive.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Citizen Eco Drive, I for one was meaning a Seiko 5 mechanical auto (No Electronics) Some may say Servicing required, and I agree. But I have some mechanicals from 1960 onwards, and they have had two or three services in their life as far as I know. I must admit I have had a Citizen auto serviced four months ago, it was produced in around 1975. Go with a little common sense and research, and you will not go far wrong.

And to some degree it depends on how much the Watch in question will be used.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

PC-Magician said:


> (No Electronics)
> 
> And to some degree it depends on how much the Watch in question will be used.


 Exactly. The Eco-Drive, unless kept in the dark will always be running and ready when needed. The "5" maybe not.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

you cannot say always, it uses electronics which can and do fail in time.

The simpler the better IMO, mechanicals of course go wrong in time. But if it is not running all the time surely it must last longer.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

PC-Magician said:


> you cannot say always, it uses electronics which can and do fail in time.
> 
> The simpler the better IMO, mechanicals of course go wrong in time. But if it is not running all the time surely it must last longer.


 My "bad". Of course "always" can never apply to anything created by man or to man himself. :wallbash:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

The simpler the better, less to go wrong. Electronic components fail, for example a cap can leak go short circuit or indeed open circuit. A resistor can go open circuit or go high in value. Mechanical components can indeed fail, but a mechanical Watch for example can run a hell of a long time if taken reasonable care of. If you mix the two you are likely to have more problems. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A very smart looking first watch...I like that. Well done. My only Lorus auto is what some folk might call a bit 'Mickey Mouse'.... :lol:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That will always bring a smile.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

PC-Magician said:


> The simpler the better, less to go wrong. Electronic components fail, for example a cap can leak go short circuit or indeed open circuit. A resistor can go open circuit or go high in value. Mechanical components can indeed fail, but a mechanical Watch for example can run a hell of a long time if taken reasonable care of. If you mix the two you are likely to have more problems. :yes:


 Anything can and will eventually "fail". The merits of mechanical vs electronic is, IMHO, the subject matter for a whole different discussion.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

My thoughts exactly.


----------

